# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  The Underdark (Huge)

## NathanC

So a while back I found madcowchief's tilesets. I loved the whole concept of all of them fitting together, and it had always been an idea of mine to put them together into one massive map.

Well, that's what I started to do. I'm going to try (try being the optimal word here) to use the finished map for my whole Underdark for my players over a VTT.

The image unfinished is 2.8gb right now so I can only post a screen capture at really crappy quality.

There are will be three dwarven cities on here when i'm done plus a Drow encampment in some ruins of a dwarven city towards the center of the map.

This is a massive undertaking as not only am I working with a huge files, but I am editing the existing tiles with screens to create different areas.

i want to thank madcowcheif for these and hopefully i'mm be able to have something more to show by next month.

----------


## saria

I love this idea! I can't wait to see the progress. Also what an undertaking - huge files for sure. Good luck  :Very Happy:

----------


## Greg

Yes, good luck Nathan! You've definitely made a good start and I'm sure the finished piece will be something to be proud of!
 :Smile:

----------


## Carnifex

If you are working in Photoshop you could consider working with a grid - if you not already are.

----------


## NathanC

Thanks guys.

Carnifex,  I have been using one (of likely go crazy if I wasn't lol) just took it off for the shot so you guys could see the progress without crazy red lines alover the place.

----------


## Carnifex

> Thanks guys.
> 
> Carnifex,  I have been using one (of likely go crazy if I wasn't lol) just took it off for the shot so you guys could see the progress without crazy red lines alover the place.


And you use snap to grid? Just checking  :Smile:

----------


## NathanC

Because my computer doesn't like this at all and CS3 is a hunk of junk. I scrapped the original idea and instead started to do my own.



I'm just at the beginning stages, and this in only 1 of the maps. There's nothing pushing me to do them so i'm just working on it in my spare time.

Thoughts, I know it needs a lot of work.

----------


## damonjynx

Hi Mate, Great job so far, good luck. Is it possible for you to put the grid between the wall and floor layers? I just find it a bit odd when grids are on solid walls, in my opinion they should only show on the playable area - but I don't use VTT so I'm not sure if this is possible or not.

----------


## Quenten

What is CS3?

----------


## Mouse

Its an edition of Photoshop, Quenten  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

> Because my computer doesn't like this at all and CS3 is a hunk of junk. I scrapped the original idea and instead started to do my own.


You should check out MapForge on KIckstarter.  It is designed specifically to use mapping tiles like these, and Madcowchef is one of the contributing artists ( as am I and Greg Taylor of DungeonArts )  
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...token=3a621901

----------


## NathanC

Yeah Bogie, I actually backed it looking forward to getting my hands on it as well as wolrd engine from the guys that did d20pro.

This is where I ended up on that section



These are other levels of the dwarven tower in the south eastern section
Floor2

Floor3

----------


## NathanC

This is another section I think the size is off a little as far as matching up withthe first one i added.



I'm working on a drow outpost in the staligites in the lower sections and will post them when I'm done (might take a while though)

----------


## NathanC

and then lastly heres a huge area my players are currecntly exploring




Drow Outpost Secont roof (Sout East)

The black section was left black because I'm using in in a VTT and just sat the below Zaggurat there so as not to have to move the group to another map.

I do need to clean up a few things like the seems and the transitions between two areas but overall these will work as good maps for encounters for anyone in the underdark.


Here's teh Ziggurat in the north eastern section

----------


## cyderak

Awesome Underdark maps!!!!!

----------


## NathanC

thanks cyderak

----------

